# my hair needs your help



## ayron (Sep 18, 2010)

yo my hair sucks! and i wanna change it! but im not sure into what though.... im torn between growing my hair into dreads, shaving it all off, dying it crazy colors and getting a tri hawk or some wacky doo....right now its like 3-4 inches long on all fronts, kinda curly and lookin lame!

any ideas?


----------

